# Epson 1430 print to vellum and what type paper to set it to



## psgmone (Feb 20, 2012)

Need help printing from an epson 1430 on to vellum for screen printing t shirts. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Omni (Mar 28, 2012)

I wouldn't use vellum on that printer if you are looking to make film positive transparencies......Get waterproof inkjet film......Fixxons has good film, inexpensive


----------



## Graphicsforme (Oct 29, 2016)

I had the same problem no RIP software but i read and hope this helps a lot of people out. How to make your Artisan 1430 print on waterproof transparencies. I like everyone else searched and searched and i found this 

https://www.reddit.com/r/SCREENPRINTING/comments/2ib9tv/epson_1430_opacity/ 

but i also read else where that the printer might not read the transparencies correctly so to make it work trick the printer into thinking it has a piece of paper. I did this by taking masking tape (regular old tape we use in the shop to hold down signs) and laid it across the bottom to cover both the bottom and top and wham it accepted the transparency thinking it was a paper. Afterwards i simply cut off the portion prior to burning the screen.


----------

